# Anyone have a few Painted Turtles for sale?



## DE42 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello, everyone. 

I know it's been a long time since I've been on here but I was thinking about getting a painted turtle for my now empty 80 gallon aquarium. Preferably eastern or southern painted as those are also "native" around here and I want to maintain a native tank. The only other thing I've considered adding a couple of bluegill from my outdoor pond. 

I'm not in a big rush as it will be a little time before I will be set up and the shipping weather will be better. 

I know everyone on here takes good care of their pets and knows what they are talking about, so i thought id come here and look first. I mainly am looking for a healthy sub-adult to young adult turtle. 

I have reptile experience but not much turtle/tortoise experience in particular. That is why I am looking for something a little older as they will be a little more forgiving as I go through the learning curve. 

If anyone wants to ask more questions I will be happy to answer them. 

Thank you.


----------



## snakeboy10 (Dec 28, 2017)

Underground reptiles always seems to have babies in stock. I know a pet store near me that has healthy babies as well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 28, 2017)

What's your location?
I'm nursing 5 baby map turtles that I found some idiots stomping to death a few months ago. They're fine. But small.
You can have a few for free if you can pick them up.
I'm in Sunrise.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 28, 2017)

I can also supply you with a few lamps to get you started.
These guys are not in a large enough place!


----------



## DE42 (Dec 28, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> What's your location?
> I'm nursing 5 baby map turtles that I found some idiots stomping to death a few months ago. They're fine. But small.
> You can have a few for free if you can pick them up.
> I'm in Sunrise.


Thanks but I live in eastern TN so that would be quite a drive.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 28, 2017)

DE42 said:


> Thanks but I live in eastern TN so that would be quite a drive.


Figures...
I'm doomed to keep these forever.
I released one into my fish pond a few months ago.....The larger RES in that photo...And he promptly disappeared.
I thought you might be in Florida because of the Underground Reptiles mention.
Riann, the owner, is a friend of mine.


----------



## DE42 (Dec 28, 2017)

As far as supplies go I have plenty of lamps and even a few unused uvb bulbs from when I had bearded dragons. So I think I am good there. 

I'm not sure on what the laws is there about exporting out of state if you could ship.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 28, 2017)

DE42 said:


> As far as supplies go I have plenty of lamps and even a few unused uvb bulbs from when I had bearded dragons. So I think I am good there.
> 
> I'm not sure on what the laws is there about exporting out of state if you could ship.


These are Florida indigenous.
I'm probably breaking a law just by saving them from being stomped to death.


----------



## DE42 (Dec 28, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> These are Florida indigenous.
> I'm probably breaking a law just by saving them from being stomped to death.


I see. Yeah the law can be like that sometimes. We have res native in a stream and ponds near me but it's a massive fine if they catch you removing them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 28, 2017)

Good luck in your search


----------



## Melis (Dec 28, 2017)

Have you checked any local rescues? I live in Maryland, so rescues are always full of painteds and sliders for adoption. Not sure about your location though.


----------



## DE42 (Dec 28, 2017)

Melis said:


> Have you checked any local rescues? I live in Maryland, so rescues are always full of painteds and sliders for adoption. Not sure about your location though.


I do not know of any around here but I can look. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## DE42 (Jan 4, 2018)

Well no one around here has the painted turtles lol. Lots and lots of RES but thats not really what im lioking for. 
I put for a notification email to be sent from UGR if they get more in. But my search continues.


----------



## CarolM (Jan 4, 2018)

DE42 said:


> Well no one around here has the painted turtles lol. Lots and lots of RES but thats not really what im lioking for.
> I put for a notification email to be sent from UGR if they get more in. But my search continues.


Good luck Dan. I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## DE42 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks. I am still waiting to get my first tortoise but i thought i could do a EPT or SPT in my 80 gallon tank.


----------



## CarolM (Jan 4, 2018)

DE42 said:


> Thanks. I am still waiting to get my first tortoise but i thought i could do a EPT or SPT in my 80 gallon tank.


I have no experience with turtles at all. But love looking at how people keep them.


----------

